# DVC member RCi questions



## campbellkp (Nov 8, 2011)

Can we use our DVC points to trade back into a DVC unit through RCI... Would save us alot of points..


----------



## presley (Nov 8, 2011)

cao219 said:


> Can we use our DVC points to trade back into a DVC unit through RCI... Would save us alot of points..



No, you can't.  DVC members can only trade into 500 RCI resorts and none of those are DVC.


----------



## campbellkp (Nov 8, 2011)

ok thanks for your reply
Would have been a nice option


----------



## durrod (Nov 8, 2011)

But, I see you own wyndham points. And yes you can exchange your WYNDHAM points back to DVC using RCI. FYI.


----------

